# CPT anatomy help please



## nsteinhauser (Jan 5, 2011)

Patient had a soft tissue mass excised from his buttock.  It wasn't a sebaceous cyst or anything that origibnated in the skin, - it was sub-q - so I would use a 'excision soft tissue tumor' code.

Do I pick from 21930-21936 ....back or flank?
or
Do I pick from 27043-27059 .....pelvis and hip area.?

Or is there a better choice I'm not seeing?


----------



## AWARDEN (Jan 5, 2011)

I use pelvis and hip area.  I look at as your buttocks is attached to your pelvis region.


----------

